# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Заказ книг (tra-ta-ta)

## tra-ta-ta

Здесь буду по мере возможности писать книги которые могу выложить!
У меня их 15 450 штук!
Начнём:
1) Хакинг Искусство Эксплойта (Джон Эриксон)
2) Разработка средств безопасности и эксплойтов (Джеймс К. Фостерс и Винсент Лю)
3) Программирование для Linux (Марк Митчелл Джеффри Оулден Алекс Самьюэл)
4) IP-телефония (А.В. Росляков М.Ю. Самсонов И.В. Шибаева)
5) Технологии ADSL ADSL2+. Теория и практика применения (Бакланов И.Г.)
6) GCC (Артур Гриффидс)
6) Разработка приложений в среде Linux (Майкл Джонсон Эрик Троан)
7) MATLAB Язык технических вчислений 
8) Шахматный Учебник Стратегии (Яссер Сейраван)
9) Шахматный Учебник Тактики (Яссер Сейраван)
10) Международные Математические Олимпиады (1976 год)
11) Журналы Хакер (не новые выпуски)
12 Журналы Радиолюбитель (не новые выпуски)
13) Журналы Ремонт и Сервис (не новые выпуски)
14) Журналы Схемотехника (не новые выпуски)
15) Мужчина и женщина: искусство любви Выражение признательности Диля Дэрдовна Еникеева)
16) Тайм-Менеджмент "Создание оптимального расписания дня и эффективная организация рабочего процесса)

----------


## tra-ta-ta

продолжаем список:
17) Иллюстрированный самоучитель по Maple
18) GPS Неофициальное пособие по глобальной системе местоопределения
19) Flash MX Сравочник профессионала
20) Excel справочник (В.Н. Шитов)
21) AutoCAD 2008. Краткий справочник
22) AutoCAD 2008. Новые возможности
23) AutoCAD 2008. Руководство по адаптации AutoCAD
24) AutoCAD 2008. Руководство по драйверам и периферийным устройствам
25) AutoCAD 2008. Руководство пользователя
26) AutoCAD 2008. Руководство по однопользовательской установке
27) AutoCAD 2008. Создание своего мира
28) AutoCAD 2008. Создание своего мира (другой)
29) Autodesk 2008. Начало работы
30) Autodesk 2008. Руководство по однопользовательскому лицензированию
31) Autodesk 2008. Руководство по сетевому лицензированию
32) Access трюки
33) Автоматизация Microsoft Access с помощью VBA
34) Эком - Microsoft Access 2003. Шаг за шагом
35) Autodesk 3D Studio Max
36) 3ds max 8 для чайников
37) 3ds Max 7 (Бондаренко М. Ю. и Бондаренко С. В.)
38) 3d SM 8
39) Рязанцева Н. 1С Предприятие 8.0. Управление торговлей. Секреты работы
40) Михайлов С. Е. 1С программирование как дважды два0170
41) Михайлов А. 1С Предприятие 7.7-8.0 Системное программирование
42) 1С Предприятие Эффективное программирование
43) 1С Предприятие 8.0. Практическое пособие разработчика

----------


## BiZ111

А ты это всё прочитал? Столько литературы, я в шоке даже

----------


## tra-ta-ta

> А ты это всё прочитал? Столько литературы, я в шоке даже


нет, я не прочитал, я просто хочу с вами поделиться

----------


## tra-ta-ta

кстати, если вам не нравиться список и тематика предложенных книг - то можите задавать вопросы по книгам другой тематики

----------


## Vanya

tra-ta-ta, если можно, выкинь книжецы по Flash MX

----------


## tra-ta-ta

> tra-ta-ta, если можно, выкинь книжецы по Flash MX


выкинул

----------

